# How many Rats would fit in this cage?



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Jenny Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

:thumbup:


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

if you by cage measurements most sites would tell you that a jenny will hold 6 rats. I have a jenny and i have 5 in it at the moment and they seem to have just about enough room, but i am upgrading to an explorer as soon as possible.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Cool thankyou. I was only looking at getting 2 so that would be perfect . Which gender is best?

x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I kept 4 in mine, I stay under the number the cage calculator recommends, just because I like to allow them la bit space


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CatsMother said:


> Cool thankyou. I was only looking at getting 2 so that would be perfect . Which gender is best?
> 
> x


Both are great, as a rule girls are more active & 'pingy' & boys are lazier & squishier, although its not always the case


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I have 3 in my Jenny cage so for 2 it will be fine :thumbup:
As for which gender is better, it is down to personal preference my girls are more active and only like a snuggle on their term, where as my boys like nothing better than snuggling in the hood of my hoodie :lol:


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Males it is then :lol:

My mum is so frightened of them lol she thinks they can jump for your neck. had me in fits of laughter :lol::lol:

Wheres the best place to shop online for rattie bits and pieces?

x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a couple to be going on with

Hammocky Hammocks - Hand Crafted Luxury For Your Pet

Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!

ROsguCreations

Cavy Couture - Handmade Accessories For All Exotic Pets

also Diane 1980 makes on here makes snuggly pouches that she sells on Ebay & my rats love theirs

www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online Pet Accessories, Pet Supplies, Horse Accessories & Equestrian Supplies in one place with FAST UK Delivery!

acrorats - home page

The Rat Warehouse


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

A very big thank you :thumbup:

Them sites are great!!
xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Both are great, as a rule girls are more active & 'pingy' & boys are lazier & squishier, although its not always the case


:lol: Squishy? :laugh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> :lol: Squishy? :laugh:


rat- speak for 'cuddly'


----------

